# Two Cocky Dudes!



## Flying Panda (Oct 2, 2019)

Strutting with their high-spur boots on.




 

JT


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 2, 2019)

Nice shot.............


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 2, 2019)

Cool pic. That was me in my 20's after a six pack, lol, only without the spurs and a tad wobbly.


----------



## Jeff G (Oct 2, 2019)

Attitude galore! Great shot.


----------



## Flying Panda (Oct 3, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> Nice shot.............





K9Kirk said:


> Cool pic. That was me in my 20's after a six pack, lol, only without the spurs and a tad wobbly.





Jeff G said:


> Attitude galore! Great shot.



Thanks!


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 3, 2019)

Fine looking cocks.


----------



## Flying Panda (Oct 4, 2019)

Ron Evers said:


> Fine looking cocks.



Thanks Ron!


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 14, 2019)

Good looking guys..great photo


----------



## Flying Panda (Oct 15, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> Good looking guys..great photo



Thank you!


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 15, 2019)

Flying Panda said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > Good looking guys..great photo
> ...


your very welcome


----------



## Winona (Oct 19, 2019)

Whoa! I didn’t know spurs got that long!


----------



## Flying Panda (Oct 19, 2019)

I didn't realize it either until I put the raw files in Lightroom. These guys are about eight to ten years old. There are three of them still alive - originally there were four. My wife raised them from day old chicks. We call them "The Brothers". Unbelievably they hang out together all the time and very rarely spar or fight with one another. Thanks for viewing!


----------

